
A Commercial Reuse License Can Be the Best of Both Worlds (2016) - bshanks
https://kartick-log.blogspot.com/2016/11/a-commercial-reuse-license-can-be-best.html
======
nqzero
this post doesn't really attempt to hash out the details, but the general idea
is good

i've taken a crack at writing such a license -
[http://db4j.org/pupl/](http://db4j.org/pupl/)

would love any feedback

~~~
gwenzek
You didn't write the "automatic buy-out" clause is that intentional? I find it
interesting because it allows big business to use your small project with an
upper price tag, versus the current situation where they are afraid of
mistakenly infringing IP because that opens to lawsuit with unbounded fines.

~~~
nqzero
> You didn't write the "automatic buy-out" clause is that intentional?

i don't like the exclusive buy-out that the blog post mentions since that
creates risk for other users

i toyed with a non-exclusive buyout but couldn't come up with anything i felt
was general enough, and i wanted to keep the license as short as practical.
however, a copyright owner could choose to offer such a guarantee in addition,
and i'll take another look

i did include the "reasonable effort to comply" clause to try to avoid
unbounded fines

what sort of a multiplier on the "full cost" do you think would work for you ?

------
gwenzek
I guess the elephant is the room is piracy. How do you enforce people paying
you if you let the source available so that other can reuse it?

Should you let your app be closed source and share the code only on formal
request? So you have a paper trail?

Otherwise I like the idea.

